# Tragic superfluities



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometime two words are one word too many. A tragic waste of letters and syllables! Just now I saw a headline about a “convicted felon,” which might lead one to ask if there can be an unconvicted felon. 

There are dozens of these, combinations such as “future plans.” Which ones can you think of?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Although it doesn’t fulfil the superfluity requirement my favourite of this nature was the comment about an author which stated ‘ the book was written shortly before his death!’ I imagine writing something after your death might be a tad tricky! Oh, and it was “written” not “ published” which would, of course, have been possible.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm always amused by news stories that talk about "pregnancies in females" or "testicular cancer in males"....

Of course, there's another category of felon -- the "pardoned felon." We will have a lot of those in the next month.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

The *concerto's fleet-fingered pianist* ... (was there ever a slow-fingered one?)

The basso's *zany antics* ... (are there normal antics?)

The *local mayor* ... (what town's mayor is not local?)

At this *moment in time* ...


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"Corrupt politician" and "grieving widow" and "rich *******" come to mind....


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

The orchestra is *fully committed* to recording the *entire cycle* of Hohvaness symphonies.

The *complete and utter* history of Britain. (apologies to Monty Python)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

The oxy-morons???


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Why do people say, "It's raining outside"? Where did they expect it to rain?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

A group of nuns???


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Oxymorons were mentioned: Contrary to common wisdom, there really _is _such a thing as an "honest politician." The classic definition is: An honest politician is one who once bought stays bought.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

PIN number
ATM machine
Absolutely certain
I circled around the roundabout
I'm within close proximity of my destination
I would like to summarize briefly my redundant phrases.
I received a free gift from my employer
We are doomed to repeat our past history.
I just spoke to a Jewish rabbi
These are all true facts


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Multilingual superfluities:

in the *slow Adagio movement*
the violinist's *smooth legato*


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I may very well explode as a consequence of having to type this accursed phrase..... ON A DAILY BASIS.... 
All it conveys is 'daily': one word instead of four. Utter waste of breath.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Reserve your hotel room in advance.

It is what it is.

Que sera sera.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If somebody points that "the wind is blowing," be polite and don't point out that anytime there's wind, that's what it does. In fact, that's the _only _thing wind does. It's like saying "the sun is shining", when of course it's _always_ shining.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

" I don't mean to sound judgmental , but .... "


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"With all due respect...."


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Ah , the tragic .

"Going forward" ... this expression has been common since the 9-11 Twin Towers incident and in many contexts .

Of course life goes on , eh ? Does the river run backwards ?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

KenOC said:


> If somebody points that "the wind is blowing," be polite and don't point out that anytime there's wind, that's what it does. In fact, that's the _only _thing wind does. It's like saying "the sun is shining", when of course it's _always_ shining.


Reminds me of Terry Pratchett: "The sun was rising. It had no choice."


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"The sun was shining on the sea,
Shining with all his might:
He did his very best to make
The billows smooth and bright —
And this was odd, because it was
The middle of the night."


----------

